# Horses you would euthanize before selling.



## Rain Shadow (May 1, 2014)

Recently this is something that I've noticed coming up a lot on the forum. Euthanizing horses instead of selling them. 

I thought we could have a calm rational discussion on this.

What do you think warrant this?

Would you personally do it?

Do you have a horse or have had a horse you chose to do this with?

I thought those of us who are for or against it can show our reasoning for our choice on the matter, and maybe explain why its not cruel. 

Ty was the first horse I decided on this for, though he passed on his own. He was in his mid 30's, arthrtis in his hocks, had skin cancer, no teeth, and had gone deaf. His eyes were also quite bad. 

I knew no one would ever take a horse of his age with his health conditions, and at his age, with 30+ years of service to humans, I said if I couldn't keep him, he'd be put down at home. He had earned a peaceful death where he felt safe, not a meat truck, though I never had to make the choice. 

Misty my mare I know will be put down if I can't keep her. She's foundered, and one of the meanest horses I've met. She was badly abused as a youngster, her body covered in scars from a bull whip, with a fierce hatred of men. She will fight if she feels threatened, and I've seen her rear and lash out at a male farrier who cornered her. She's unrideable and not breeding quality and isn't even registered, though she is a purebred Arabian. She is very dominate in nature, and needs fair yet firm handling. Make a mistake and she will take over and try and reinstate herself as the 'alpha' for lack of a better term. 

I lover her and have spent 10 years and I can handle her, not many others can. It took me 6 years to gain her trust. She'd either kill someone or go to a kill buyer, and I love her to much to see her at slaughter. At 16 she's really to old to be broken in, and she's not a very good companion horse, needing a strict diet for her founder. So unless an amazing horse trainer and I'm talking a Clinton Anderson level trainer, who is fearless, fair and amazing, this girl stays with me. 

So she will spend the rest of her life with me, and if I can't keep her, she will be put down peacefully and be buried beside Ty.


----------



## greenhaven (Jun 7, 2014)

I have had my beloved mare for 15 years, she is now 22 and living her last summer. She came to me with issues we successfully worked through and she and I have manged very well, but there are very few people I would trust to handle her the way she needs to be handled to feel safe. As a matter of fact, when I had her shipped from Illinois to our new home in Michigan last year I could not be there, but was explicit about what they could and could NOT do with her at the trailer. I could point her at the trailer and she will walk on, but somehow they managed to get her so worked up she flipped on them a couple times. SO unnecessary, but they thought they knew better than me what they needed to do to load her safely and quietly. Unless something happens to me before Tuesday's final days no one else will ever handle that horse but me. She is not dangerous, but I know her like she needs to be known, and that is my gift to her after all she has taught me.

A few years ago I very nearly had her placed with a therapeutic riding program, but a long-dormant demon came to life and she "pulled back" while saddling. Or rather, she would have had I had her tied but I know better than to tie her solid. It is an old story and one we had not dealt with in a long time, but she chose to crack open that book, that day, in front of those people. They said that was a deal-breaker (and understandably so) and they were terribly disappointed because of how perfect she had been for all the rest of the showing.

That is when I knew she was my buddy for life, until her pain issues become unmanageable. And here we are. Not crippled up, but more bad days than good and facing another winter that is difficult for her.

I could have taken her to auction a few years ago, but I knew she would end up on a slaughter truck to Mexico and that was NOT an option.

For a lot of people the thought of their beloved animals falling into the wrong hands somewhere down the line is far worse than letting them find their final peace in their presence and usually at home.


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

I would not sell a horse with an injury that makes him unsound. I wouldn't sell a horse with a chronic illness. 

I wouldn't sell an old favorite. I would put him down myself. 

I also would not sell a horse that I deem dangerous, unless to a very specific person. No! Not someone I don't like!


----------



## aclassicalpaint (Feb 11, 2015)

I would do this in only 2 instances. Have you ever seen Buck Brannaman's film? That crazy palomino stud that attacked some guy? I would euthanize him immediately (which they did). And the other time would be if the horse was very old and had many health issues, they almost never end up in good situations. 
Age alone shouldn't be the deciding factor. I know a horse in his early 20s and still doing small courses. I also know a 3 year old who will never be rideable.


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

I would put my mare down before selling her. she is 19 years old. she has navicular, needs special shoes and daily medication for the rest of her life. she has no registration papers and is not sound for riding. (even if she was sound she needs an experianced rider). in her past she was used for horse tripping and i fear she would end up there again or a truck to mexico. i love her too much to give up on her. but i know in my heart that a good home for a money pit lawn ornament is almost nonexistant. it would be the last show of love to put her down instead of sending her off to more pain.


----------



## Le007 (Jan 7, 2013)

We have a great old TWH, now 27. He has arthritis, is prone to respiratory illness when it's really cold(we have to watch him closely) and the biggest problem is his heart murmur. Our Vet says he likely had the heart murmur all his life. It's pretty darn loud now, I've listened when the vet was here. 
He still eats pretty well, although he has a hard time holding weight. He still enjoys being hand walked on mild days and seems to enjoy life in general. He stays in the shelter under a fan most hot days. I know his days are numbered. I would never let anyone take him or would I sell him. I know the day is coming when I will have to make that decision, if his heart doesn't take him first. If needed, I will do whatever I have to do. He's been a great old horse.


----------



## Tracer (Sep 16, 2012)

I don't own either of my current horses, they are both leases. But, if I did own them and at some point couldn't afford them, I would definitely opt to have Dozer put down. He's going downhill slowly, and keeping him as a riding horse isn't exactly cheap. Definitely more than most people would be happy to spend on a companion horse, which he will likely become sooner rather than later.

He's a lease until I don't want him, and if I have it my way I want him until the day he dies naturally, because his owner has no use for him as a riding horse, let alone as a companion that needs maintenance for his arthritis. The thought of saying goodbye to him in the first place is bad enough, but not knowing what will become of him afterward... It's horrible. That's why I plan to keep him as long as possible, even if he isn't rideable.

I think all horse owners should be responsible enough to put down a horse rather than sell it if it is dangerous or on its last legs. IMHO, I even think many 'companion horses' should be put down rather than sold, purely because of how many horses are out there.

Curious to see the opinions of anyone who doesn't agree and hoping this remains a polite debate!


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

I think the only folks that will post on this thread, are those that care enough about their horse to PTS it, instead of getting rid of it the first moment an irreparable health issue crops up and the time comes due to health issues or, because the horse has personality issues that would make them dangerous in the wrong hands.

Some people will quietly get rid of a horse the moment it is diagnosed with irreparable health issues because the horse is only a business investment. They cut their losses go on to the next horse, and leave the new, possibly inexperienced owner of that horse to fall in love, only to soon discover the horse's health issues that will never allow it to be sound for what they had wanted to do with the horse.

Since last November, I had to PTS my two best horses. They were 27 & 29. The 27 yo had been my best bud 24 years. I rescued the 29 yo when he was seven and he turned out to be a great lesson and happy horse memory for children under 12; you can't put a price on such a gentle/take care of the kids nature.

Both had tumors in the hind gut that were sucking the life out of them. They had different types of tumors. 

My 20 yo has some health issues that I fight with every day; I'm not sure how much longer he will tell me "I can do this".

When the 20 yo joins my others in the Pet Cemetary, the 21 yo will probably also go, as he is the horse with the criminal mind. It wouldn't take long for him to become dangerous and then e d up on a slaughter truck. My decision to PTS him when, physically, all he has is a bad stifle, is what might start the bleeding hearts flailing their arms on this thread.

This 21 yo horse has been with me since he was 2-1/2, because he has always been one hard working trail horse but it takes a certain kind of human to deal with his food & environmental allergies and that Bi-polar personality of his. He is such a con artist that, if my back goes out to where I can't get to the barn for just a week, he is walking all over Mr. WTW after the third day of my absence.

I am 68, quickly nearing the end of my horse career, thanks to my own health issues, which means I won't see this horse go down the road and ultimately end up somewhere that he would be abused or sent to auction. He has been registered to me for 18+ years, sending him on a few years early will be my decision to keep him safe, if something happens to keep me from ever getting to the barn again.

I don't care who thinks that is wrong, they will only think it is wrong, if they don't have the ***** to do what is right for the horse or, they would rather get a few dollars out of him because it turns out he was only a commodity after all; even after 18+ years of hauling their butt on some pretty dangerous trails, in several states.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

I do not think anyone should be trying to pass any chronic horse( lame, ill, or behavioral ) down the road!! There are too many horses. Period.


----------



## hollysjubilee (Nov 2, 2012)

I have put several horses down for reasons other than them being "on their last legs." Horses with known (by us) "issues," whether physical or training, are horses that need to be put down with their trusted person by their sides unLESS that person knows that there is someone who wants the horse and can give the horse the same or better care than he's already receiving.

As has already been mentioned, there are more horses "out there" than there are people who want them. I am dumbfounded by the number of horses I have seen at the auctions since I've lived in Kansas. I guess, the owners have the option to pull their horses if they don't get what they want for them at sale, but some owners bring the horses to auction because they don't want the responsibility and expense any longer, and they don't really want to take the horses home . . . so the horses get shipped. It's heart-breaking to see the apprehension of the horses in that situation. I hate being afraid, and I'm sure horses don't like it either.

When I've opted to put down horses who aren't old or unride-able, I've had a few people say, "Why not send him to sale? At least you'll get something for him." For me, "getting something for my horses" is not the point of horse ownership. For some people it is, whether it is getting the blue ribbon/trophy or getting money from buying and selling them. There will always be that contrast in horse owners. I don't see horses as livestock, but I don't see them as being as valuable as any person's life, either. I do see my horses as my responsibility, and that includes caring for them the best way I can until I can't do that anymore, then I'll put them down unLESS there is a friend who wants them and can give them equal or better care. Still, there are no guarantees for a horse. "Life is a series of adjustments," as a friend once told me . . . and there are often life-changes that can force any horse owner to say "good-bye" to their horses.


----------



## Chasin Ponies (Dec 25, 2013)

I've had to put down two of my horses over the years. For one there was no choice when she started having uncontrollable seizures one day but the other was a choice I am seeing in this thread.

She was an abused mare that I ended up owning for 16 years. She was a terrible kicker when I bought her and threatening towards people-just her own personal reaction to being tortured in her stall with a whip. I worked carefully and firmly with her, she improved greatly and we had many good years together. After about a year and a half after moving to a different barn she suddenly started reverting to her old behavior. She intentionally turned her hindquarters to a fellow boarder and kicked her badly with no warning. I found out later that one of the feeders at the barn was threatening her at feeding time and that was all it took to undo all those careful years of training. I decided to put her down as she was miserable and dangerous-I just couldn't let her hurt any more boarders. She had a peaceful death eating peppermints. It was worth the money after many years of good and loyal service.

I have done everything to keep my horses safe and don't ever sell them. I've sacrificed my time and a great deal of my earnings to make sure it doesn't happen. I see too much abuse and neglect at the boarding stable and know very few people who would treat my horses the way I do. Just about any horse in my area has a better than average chance of going straight to the kill buyers as all of the auctions around here are known for being slaughter auctions. And, statistically the more times a horse is sold, being passed from hand to hand, the greater the chances that they will end up there. No matter what the pro-slaughter people say, it's an ugly, abusive, miserable way to go and my horses will not end their lives that way.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

I have a couple that would get euthanized instead of selling them.


----------



## corgi (Nov 3, 2009)

I have a retired polo pony that I got when she was about 23. She was being used for polo up until 6 months before I bought her.

She had been passed from owner to owner. When she came to me, it took her over a year to just relax and realize that she wasn't going anywhere else. I made a promise to her and myself that this would be her last home.

She is so happy with her life right now. She has bonded with her herd mates and she runs to the gate when she sees my car.

She has arthritis in her left stifle that is getting to the point that the farrier is having trouble trimming her feet. I spend a lot of money on supplements, therapy, and vet bills to keep her as comfortable as possible.

She is now 27 years old. I ride her lightly to keep her moving and more comfortable. I would never sell her. I wouldn't do that to her. If I was faced with a situation where I couldnt afford her care anymore, I would definitely make the decision to euthanize her in the place she has finally seen as "home" with me loving on her in her last moments. I truly believe selling her would be the cruel thing to do.


----------



## womack29 (Oct 30, 2011)

I have my forever trail horse and she be with me the rest of her life. Hubby has strict instructions of two awesome horse women to call if something should happen to me for her to have a home that would be forever. He does not ride and she is 11. With that said I have a neighbor that has a mare around 29 yrs old and it is heartbreaking. She can not keep weight on and is very emaciated. The woman that owns her does not neglect her at all it is just time in my opinion but I am not the one in her situation.


----------



## greenhaven (Jun 7, 2014)

It just occured to me that most of us will euth un-saleable horses. I am thinking maybe the disconnect is with those who might euth a saleable horse rather than selling. 

It is obvious that one of the answers is not bearing to think what might happen down the line beyond a current owner's control. Are there other reasons? Legitimate reasons, I mean, given that things like "spite" or "revenge" euths happen but are not what I consider appropriate.


----------



## tinaev (Dec 2, 2012)

While I understand all of the posters in this thread and somewhat share the sentiment, I am eternally grateful to the owners who did not put Nick and Rio down and instead sent them on to where they would eventually find a home with me.

Nick especially was a candidate for euthanasia. Lame on 3 legs and only 14... no useful life left as a ranch horse and ranchers here do not keep animals that aren't useful. His disposition saved him as his owner was going to put him down and decided at the last minute to try to find him a home where he could be a lawn mower because of he was so friendly . He is a great lawn mower and we couldn't be more happy to have him.

Rio's owner starved him. He was 19 when I got him and all bones and was just ****ed off. I understood because I get ****y when I'm hungry too. I have a feeling if putting him to sleep cost less than starving him that's what would have happened to him. Instead he's with me now and has turned into a wonderful light riding horse who is calm and very friendly. I wouldn't trade him for anything. He's nearly 22 now and is slowly deteriorating. There will come a time relatively soon when I will probably have to have him put to sleep. It will kill me to do it but there is absolutely no way I would sell him or send him to auction to avoid doing it. He deserves better than that.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

It can also be a ploy to appeal to a buyer who feels the need to rescue a horse. One fellow tried to give me his dog and when I refused it he said if I didn't take it he'd have to shoot it. I told him to go ahead and shoot it. He didn't.


----------



## Hang on Fi (Sep 22, 2007)

I know this reads slightly off-topic and I apologize.

I have a gelding who is 22 y/o. I've had him for 8 years and he is one helluva horse, but "special." With his conformation I don't doubt some arthritis in his hocks and just an overall "On button on 24/7." I used to game with him and he absolutely loved it, what horse doesn't like wide-open-throttle? 

That being said he was the horse I put my guests on, he was patient and understanding and never took advantage of them. However, don't be surprised if he went when you asked him to. 

He has been away at a lesson barn for almost a year. I got him back just shy of two months ago. He was slightly high maintenance and was not the easiest keeper over my years of owning him. After putting him on SmartGut he has done a 180* and is doing wonderful in regards to weight. Problem solved. 

I could not in good faith put him down because I can't use him and "affording" him isn't an issue. It seems unfair for me to "discard" him as some would say because I can't ride him (Weight). However, this horse can't stand the idea of sitting in the stall (or pasture) day in and day out without some interaction or riding. He does not like to sit, period. He wants a job and it is very evident when he's interacted with. 

A fellow boarder fell in love with him with her daughters. She couldn't afford to take him on. He's roughly $200 a month without the farrier/shots/etc. He's already been taken care of with Spring shots, just had the farrier out, and teeth are UTD. 

I tried to (Not really) sell him. He is an ambitious "Senior" with plenty of life left in him. A few nibbles, but his age seemed to scare people away. Again, I didn't try hard. While he wasn't the "pasture kind" I was going to put him in my folks pasture and let him reluctantly retire.

Already long story short. I "sold" him to a boarder (gave him to them). He has become the "barn horse" usable by the kids and some adults and he is absolutely loving life. 

That being said, I would not sell a horse with a chronic issue (pain, mental, or vice) if I ever was in that situation.


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

My mare is 17, still an easy keeper and currently pregnant (with vet approval) with what will almost certainly be her last foal. This year she's suddenly gotten alot of grey hairs on her face and a bit of a dip in her back.shes worked hard for several owners over the years. Too hard I think. Her mission in life is to take care of babies. Any babies. If I have my way she'll stay with me to watch her babies grow up and teach them the ropes. If the unthinkable happens and I had to sell for reasons I couldn't control I would either hand pick her a home that would adore her or I would put her down. She's in decent shape now. I cannot stand the thought of her being over used into her old age or being starved and neglected. I promised her a retirement and a peaceful end after all her years of faithful service and she'll get it.

Watching people trying to rehome older horses is heart breaking, and I see them going through the sale every time. Faithful friends abandoned by their families, often going to the slaughter truck. I would rather know my horse died a peaceful death.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sharpie (May 24, 2009)

My gelding is 10 and and sound and useful. If, for some reason, I had to get rid of him tomorrow, I'd sell him. Because he is sane, sound, sociable and hardworking in addition to being "pretty" (solidly built red dun AQHA reg), I know I would be able to find him a home where he would be ridden and well-cared for. Useful horses have far better options in today's world where horses themselves are cheap and caring for them is expensive.

However, if he was suddenly permanently lame with no hope of regaining soundness even after all our options were explored? I'd put him down tomorrow just as quickly. There are too few truly good retirement homes out there for too many well deserving horses, and unfortunately, horses just live too **** long. Even the perfect retirement home where he is a well loved pet/lawnmower could have a death or other change in situation 5 years down the road that sends the horses to auction and no one other than the meat guys have a use for a lame or dangerous horse. The only way my guy would survive becoming unridable in my hands is if I could find a friend who would care for him where I could keep tabs on him 5, 10, and 15 years down the line to ensure he still being cared for properly.

I am actually a supporter of horse slaughter. Just not for my horse. That was part the deal I mentally made with him (obviously, more of a commitment/promise to myself) when I bought him. While slaughter isn't perfect, and as stated, the feedlots with strange horses and shipping can definitely be stressful for a horse, it's still a better end than starving to death, dying of thirst, or dying from an untreated medical issue. But for my horse I don't want 'better', I want 'best'.


----------



## BiologyBrain (Jul 9, 2015)

I've actually done both I guess. I sold my 21 year old QH mare even though she had always been a bit of an unpredictable ride before she got too old to die on me or get lame. I also put down my 28 year old National Show Horse when he went blind in his one eye and completely messed up (we didn't do x-rays) one of his rear fetlocks). I out my 7 year old WH gelding down when he got West Nile or some other illness that struck him almost overnight. The vet said he may have recovered with IV fluids and lots of care, but it was probably a 50:50 chance. I was going through chemo while pregnant at the time, so I chose to put him down instead of worrying about doctoring my horse.

I also sold my 8 year old QH mare that was dangerous to me (hated my guts unless we were driving). However, I was completely honest with the buyer about her issues with me. She was an awesome driving horse - would go anywhere anytime with absolutely no problem ever. She hated me on the ground or in the saddle though. She even kicked me square in the chest when one perspective buyer was getting ready to test her out - they didn't buyer her. Her new owner took her to natural horsemanship clinics and absolutely loves her. So sometimes a problem horse for one person works out as a perfect horse for someone else. 

Our current horse is one that I probably would have put down if she had been mine when she injured herself. She injured here knee severely as a weanling and it got infected. She was 3-legged lame and on her way to slaughter when she was rescued. Tons of money and time later, she is vet cleared for driving and light riding at 5 years old. So I'm glad she wasn't euthanized, but I know I would have.

I've also considered horse slaughter an option. We don't have a whole lot of it here that I know about since we're kind of mid-way between Canada's & Mexico's horse meat markets. I really entertained the idea with my QH mare that hated me. It would have almost been a relief bc I was afraid she would hurt her new owner. It would have also been revenge for all the evil things she'd done. I was raised on a hog farm and I don't buy the extreme view that slaughter houses are uniformly abusive and terrible. Yes, the animals go there to die. It's sad to think of Bessie the cow, Mr Ed the horse, Shawn the sheep, or the Little Red Hen getting killed and then processed for their meat, but it is a fact of life. There is no gain for slaughterhouses to mistreat the animals. Unless the workers are sociopaths there is no thrill in abusing the animals. It is a job that they are paid to do the they don't need the whole world thinking they're evil for putting meat on our tables. The same with 'factory' farms. There is no benefit to abusing or mistreating the animals or pumping them full of antibiotics or steroids without cause. Sorry, this kind of thing is a pet peeve of mine...


----------



## DreaMy (Jul 1, 2014)

Right now I have a perfectly usable horse who is 9 y.o. no major health issues, some good training and super friendly if I couldn't take care of her anymore I would sell her because I have faith that I could find her a good home.

I think the only situation that I would consider is one that a friend of mine is in right now, she has an appy that went chronically lame (but comfortable, she keeps up with the other horse) and she couldn't afford the upkeep for. The appy went to live with the owner's friend who had one horse on their property and needed a buddy. It doesn't cost them that much (I think that they actually split costs a little bit too) and everyone is happy. That's about the best situation anyone could hope for.


----------



## mred (Jan 7, 2015)

It depends on the horse. I have some younger horses that if I couldn't keep, I would sell to good homes. There are some rescues in this area also. I don't currently have any horses over 20. 
I do have a friend that was given an older horse. It was his first horse. After a year, he knew that he could do a lot with the horse due to its age and the problems that were coming from that. He purchased another horse to ride and for shows. He still has the other horse and plans to give it a home until it's time comes. I would also put down a horse in pain. And I don't want any of mine going to the meat market. As long as I can take care of mine, I will. When the time comes, I will find a good home for all that I can. My son will take care of the rest until their time comes. I am lucky to have friends that will take a horse and take care of it. If I live another 20 years, I hope to save a few others and find them forever homes.


----------

